# The Crimson King



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I started The Crimson King this morning, and was very surprised to see Lucius in there joyriding around with Ahriman and co. I have absolutely no idea how he got there even though it's apparent that there's a short story out there somewhere covering it, despite taking a certain degree of pride in keeping up with the series. So can someone point me in the right direction of this particular short? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

It's called Lucius: The Eternal Blade 


Black Library - Advent Day Twenty One - Lucius: The Eternal Blade (mp3)


----------

